# SHESHOU Guru Flatband --- something new



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks like we have another flatband available from DanKung in China. Has anyone here heard of the SHESHOU band? The price looks about the same as the other common brands from China. Thickness is available in .65mm and .70mm from DK.

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/sheshou-guru-flatband_2726


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Apparently it's been a secret known only to the Chinese Gurus . :whisper: :rofl:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks interesting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Stuff looks interesting, I like simple super thin latex zip.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anybody ever used the SHESHOU flatband?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have had it (0,7) about four weeks now but no chance to really shoot with it 

Only couple shots.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Kalevala said:


> I have had it (0,7) about four weeks now but no chance to really shoot with it
> Only couple shots.


Let me know how it goes Kalevala. I have been very curious of the stuff, and almost pulled the trigger on buying some this morning. I think I'll wait for your opinion on the stuff, you're the best tester


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > I have had it (0,7) about four weeks now but no chance to really shoot with it
> ...


Now my mental pressure to try these bands is growing. Next week off from work, I try if weather is not bad :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

In my video I was shooting with 15,5 cm active length and wanted some more speed.

Today I tried 14 cm active, elongation 529% and like it a lot.

First thing that comes to my mind is GZK White :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> In my video I was shooting with 15,5 cm active length and wanted some more speed.
> 
> Today I tried 14 cm active, elongation 529% and like it a lot.
> 
> First thing that comes to my mind is GZK White :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Hey mate just wondering how long it lasts? Roughly... And what taper would you recommend for 3/8" steel and 1mm sheshou?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AussieHarvest said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > In my video I was shooting with 15,5 cm active length and wanted some more speed.
> ...


I have tried so many bands during last two years and usually tried something else before band break, so I have no idea, how many shots is possible.

With 1 mm Sheshou (like with many other 1 mm thick bands) I would first try 15-10 taper and then add more width, if speed and feel is not good.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


Okay cheers. I was thinking about getting some .8 instead I talked to Wayne from CattyShack and he said 1mm for 9.5mm steel is too heavy.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AussieHarvest said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > AussieHarvest said:
> ...


YEAH, Wayne is right.

With 9,5 mm steel I use 0,7-0,75 thick bands and have no problems, when distance is up to 25 m.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


Yeah I'd probably be shooting around 25-30m so I reckon I'll go with the .8 because I'll be shooting in cold temps too and many said the thicker band handles a little more.


----------

